# Do you people Know What are the best diets and/or suppliments for Obese people?



## Rixmon (Jan 4, 2004)

- Do you people Know What are the best diets and/or suppliments for Obese people?

- I currently Do the slimfast diet at 578lbs, was 680lbs,  at 1300 calories a day and I take GNC ultra mega gold suppliment twice a day... and about 30-60   min of  recumbent cycling a day.

-  I dont want to get stomach stabled and I dont want to take ephedra and meridian, due to the bad side effects I heard about... anyone know if anything else?


- I am willing Trying Anything, I am VERY determined.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2004)

I definitely would not recommend that you even touch those sugar loaded slimfast shakes! 

Have you tried a low carb diet? Very effective for overweight people.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> - Do you people Know What are the best diets and/or suppliments for Obese people?
> 
> - I currently Do the slimfast diet at 578lbs, was 680lbs,  at 1300 calories a day and I take GNC ultra mega gold suppliment twice a day... and about 30-60   min of  recumbent cycling a day.
> ...



Congrats on losing 100lbs.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 4, 2004)

seriously, i've read study after study showing that low or no carb diets produce the quickest weight loss in obese individuals...


----------



## 100%legalmass (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree with Prince. Low Carb diet is very effective.
My Uncle has lost over two hundred pounds on a low carb diet and is still shedding.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 4, 2004)

- Thank you, Took me a year just to get 100 off, back then I just literially forced myself to exercise even though I have hip pain and joint pain.

- What are some Good low carb diets? 

- Convienence would be appreciated, like the ease of use of drinking slim fast shakes.

- Also any medicines you heard about for really overweight people? my doctor was trying to get me on meridian.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 4, 2004)

Buy an Atkins book... you do atkins for a year you could easily lose 100-200lbs...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

I assume you probably take some sort of pain medication, if you do I would stay away from any other type of quick fix w8 loss pill.........low to no carb is what works for me, again congratulations on your 100lb w8loss, that's incredible, if you read the sticky's (the first post in the diet/nutrition/training/supplement forums you will receive a great amount of information, good luck and start a journal


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 100%legalmass *_
> I agree with Prince. Low Carb diet is very effective.
> My Uncle has lost over two hundred pounds on a low carb diet and is still shedding.


Just curious what diet your Uncle used?????


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 4, 2004)

- No Pain meds, except tynenol...  and I rarely take it because I suck up the pain.... I am in a state of mind now to do anything and everything possible to lose weight without hurting myself, and using drugs with bad side effects.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> - No Pain meds, except tynenol...  and I rarely take it because I suck up the pain.... I am in a state of mind now to do anything and everything possible to lose weight without hurting myself, and using drugs with bad side effects.


Good for you babe, the longer you have pain the easier it is to deal with it, I know it sucks but we deal with it


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> - What are some Good low carb diets?



I recommend that you take a look at Ketogenic diets, check this out: http://www.ironmagazine.com/keto_history.php


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 4, 2004)

- Thank you, read every word... all this information is really helpful, thank you alot people.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey trail great job on your weight loss.  I also did a low carb diet and lost 60lbs in four months.  It is tuff but when you start seeing those resulst it gets easier. With the low carb diet you can potentially loose weight very fast along with exercise. 

Any type of meat.  Lean ground beef, chicken not fried, etc. 
If you have a sweet tooth and must have something look around they have made some pretty good low carb teats.  This always cured my cravings.  Like others have said go get the atkins book and it has all of the foods you can and cannot eat.  

Good luck bro.  Feel free if your having any problems along the way to post whatever your having trouble on.  I myself have recieved invaluable knowledge from every one here.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

And if your weight ever plateaus come and see us.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 5, 2004)

The low carb diet is probably the best option as Prince mentioned.  

  Atkins is the most famous because it produces the quickest results but after 6 months compared to say weight watchers, it was the same.  (Remember, the initial wt loss in the first few weeks on the Atkins can be due to water weight due to the biochemistry of processing protiens).  There are alot of cases of kidney stones, gout flare ups and gallstones associated with Atkin's diet, as a physician, he also warns those who are predisposed to these conditions to watch it. 

 The high protein diet that I like is the Zone diet by Barry Sears Phd.  He has a doctorate in nutrition from MIT.  It's similar to Atkin's but a little less extreme and easier to maintain over the long term.  

You are wise to avoid Meridia, we have two 30 year olds waiting for lung transplant due to the pulmonary hypertension they developed on Meridia.  

If you really want a "safe" diet pilll there is Xenical, a pancreatic lipase inhibitor.  It's the only diet pill endorsed by the cardiologists.  It acts locally in the small bowels by competatively binding to pancreatic lipase, a enzyme that is needed to break down the dietary fats so your small intestines can absorb it.  (Fats, like carbs or protien have to be broken down into smaller chains so the body can process it.)  There are no cardiac or lung side effects but diarrhea is a sideeffect(you poop out the fat).   It also has the additonal benefit of lowering cholesterol.  

Good luck trail rx!  You are definately on the right path.  100 pounds  Wow!!!

  It is good that you are doing cardio but you may want to get some weight training in.  Remember, the resting metabolism of muscle is much higher , so the earlier you start to build muscle and increasing the muscle content of your body mass, the higher your resting metabolism.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> If you really want a "safe" diet pilll there is Xenical, a pancreatic lipase inhibitor.



Is this available for anyone or is it only recommended for the obese?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 5, 2004)

Right now only recommended for the obese.  I also forgot to mention that  a multivitamin and fish oil must be taken on an empty stomach without the xenical  since fat soluble vitamins like E,K,A etc, have diminished absorption from the meal since the xenical is taken with the meals and do not discriminate between good and bad fats.  
If you eat say a low fat bowel of fruit, don't take the Xenical, it is a waste of money.  

I have had people who wanted to lose 30 pounds but were not obese take it for several reasons:

I didn't want them to take ephedra, etc. because of underlying blood pressure problems

They also needed their cholesterol lowered.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 5, 2004)

- I have been asking people, and I hear alot of people saying that a daily dose of green tea would really help my metabolism.

- I dont know how much green tea to take, and what green tea extract to take... I was looking at GNC ultra mega greens, then I also saw GNC natural green tea extract, I am not sure what would be the reccommended dose


----------



## 100%legalmass (Jan 5, 2004)

My Uncle is on Atkins, he was 462lbs when he started and was down to around 250lbs. last time I saw him(christmas). He does have alot of loose skin though , but that is a small price to pay.


----------



## 100%legalmass (Jan 5, 2004)

I buy my green tea (when I drink it) already prepared. That just me though.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 5, 2004)

I am doing a low carb/ high protein diet and have had good results in the pwast with that.

Whatever you do avoid those Slim Fast shakes as Prince said. They are loaded with Sugar and Carbs.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.obesityresearch.org/cgi/content/abstract/11/9/1088?ct


Here is a link to some epidemiological study regarding green tea.   I would probably advocate the actual tea brew since I don't think we know exactly what in the green tea is the active compound...which is probably why no standard dose can be found.


----------

